
Show HN: Code pastes in local storage, shared via Web Sockets - zeeone
I thought it would be great to share code snippets without saving them on a server, so I created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mem.pe<p>It allows you to paste code and save it in your browser&#x27;s local storage. When you share the URL of the pasted code, other people will connect to it via web sockets. For example, this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mem.pe&#x2F;#sge&#x2F;5 you will be pulling from my browser. I&#x27;ll keep it open for a while.<p>If you close the web app, your code paste will not be available for anyone to see, until you open the web app again.<p>This is obviously, not suitable for using at forums and other places where the paste will have to be available for a long time. However, it is great for IRC and chats where you want to send a quick disposable link to a code snippet.<p>Available on Github at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;naturalist&#x2F;mempe<p>Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
======
pearjuice
Very interesting. Quick tip: change this submission to one without text
linking to the website and update your frontpage with some headline quickly
indicating what your service does. This could become big.

~~~
zeeone
It doesn't seem that I can change the post to include a URL and no text, but I
followed your advice and added a one line description of the service on the
home page.

------
sovenger
Last night in class, I needed to share some code with a classmate. Instead of
using e-mail, we used this. It worked perfectly. Nice job.

------
codewriter
This looks great. My team of distributed developers could really benefit from
something like this.

